# General > Hobbies >  Ashford spinning wheel for sale

## knittingkitten04

Ashford traveller spinning wheel for sale, excellent condition, only 3 years old. Double treadle, scotch tension, built in lazy Kate, with 3 drive ratios. This is a lovely wheel, ideal for someone wanting to learn to spin but also great for an experienced spinner. Comes with 4 bobbins and some Caithness Jacob fleece.£250, collect from Auckengill.Call 07843494482

----------

